# Wärmeleitpaste für GPU



## billythekitt (14. Januar 2011)

*Wärmeleitpaste für GPU*

Hallo liebe Forumnutzer,

Ich möchte euch fragen welche Wärmeleitpaste ihr mir für meine AMD Radeon HD6970 empfehlen könnt? Sie sollte leicht aufzutragen sein und sehr gut die Wärme an die Kühlrippen weiterleiten. Würdet ihr vielleicht sogar von Wärmeleitpaste abraten und mir ein Wärmeleitpad empfehlen oder ist es doch die bessere Lösung Wärmeleitpaste zu benutzen?


----------



## Gast XXXX (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste für GPU*

Wärmeleitpad ist immer schlechter als Paste. Ich kann dir Prolimatech PK-1 Nano Aluminium Thermal Compound empfehlen.


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste für GPU*

In einem PCGH Fun Video hat man ja mal gezeigt das es völlig egal ist was man benutzt, auch ist Ketchup oder Mayonnaise denkbar  und möglich, die auch wunderbar funktionieren.

Ich würde einfach das benutzen womit man am besten klar kommt !
Ich habe mal die CPU Wärmeleitpaste für die GPU benutzt und funktioniert wunderbar


----------



## hulkhardy1 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste für GPU*

Bei der Paste gibt es keine speziell für GPU oder CPU. Die Unterschiede liegen so zwischen 2-3 Grad zwischen den verschiedenen WLP's. Ich benutze gern die MK-3 von Arctic Cooling.


----------



## LosUltimos (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste für GPU*

Für die GPU und CPU benutze ich immer die gleiche.
Als Wärmeleitpaste benutze ich gerne die Noctua NT-H1.


----------



## Moose83 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste für GPU*

Promilatech PK-1 oder Arctic Cooling MX-4Sind die Besten!


----------



## Happyplace4187 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste für GPU*

Ich benutze lieber die MK2 (für CPU und GPU) anstatt die MK3 verklebt und lässt sich schlechter auftragen


----------



## billythekitt (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste für GPU*

Also ich hatte jetzt die Revoltec Thermal Grease Diamond und da war die GPU 20-23°C höher als z.b. die IC Diamond. Habe jetzt den Tipp bekommen die CoolLaboratory - Liquid Ultra zu nehmen und sie da die Karte ist von 93-95°C unter Last auf 65-67°C gesungen bei gleicher Last.

Also es gibt doch gute Unterschiede wie ich feststellen musste.
Aber danke für eure Tipps, werde mal weiter experimentieren und posten.

P.S.: Die Revoltec ist aber Klasse bei CPUs also hab Top Ergebnisse.


----------



## Ampeldruecker (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste für GPU*

Naja wobei eigentlich immer von (Flüssig-)Metall-WLP auf Grafikkarten abgeraten wird, wegen der elektrischen Leitfähigkeit die auf einer GPU nicht zu vernachlässigen ist, da die Bauteile nicht weit entfernt sind (AMD/ATI) Bei Nvidia scheint das ja nich so schlimm zu sein.


----------



## montecuma (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste für GPU*



billythekitt schrieb:


> Also ich hatte jetzt die Revoltec Thermal Grease Diamond und da war die GPU 20-23°C höher als z.b. die IC Diamond. Habe jetzt den Tipp bekommen die CoolLaboratory - Liquid Ultra zu nehmen und sie da die Karte ist von 93-95°C unter Last auf 65-67°C gesungen bei gleicher Last.



Da hattest du wohl einfach einen Fehler gemacht gehabt.


----------



## billythekitt (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste für GPU*

Hab jetzt die Liquid drauf und siehe da bei voll Last nur 65°C und ich hab hier drei Grafikkarten bei dennen immer das gleiche Prinzip aufgetaucht ist. Dann müsste ich mit 3 Wärmeleitpasten bei 3 Karte also 9 mal Fehler gemacht haben???

Ist doch schon komisch oder?

Jetzt bin ich aber zufrieden und die Liquid trägt man ja nur hauchdünn auf. Da kann also nicht wirklich was an umliegende Komponenten kommen. Also ich kann sie nur empfehlen.


----------



## Blade_Runner (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste für GPU*

ich nutze die Arctic Cooling MX-4 oder die Arctic Silver 5


----------

